# Songkran Water Festival :: Thailand :: START



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

*April 12-15 Everywhere WET WET WET!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Where's all the hot women!?


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วันที่ ๑๐ เมษายน ๒๕๕๒ *








*กิจกรรม* 
· เฝ้ารับเสด็จทูลกระหม่อมหญิงอุบลรัตนราชกัญญา สิริวัฒนาพรรณวดี เสด็จเป็นองค์ประธานในพิธีเปิดงาน “สืบสานตำนานมหาสงกรานต์ ประจำปี ๒๕๕๒ Chiangmai Songkran Festival 2009 ณ ศูนย์การค้าเซ็นทรัล พลาซา เชียงใหม่ แอร์พอร์ต 
· การแสดงชุด Grand Opening “ จาตุรทิศเทวา อัญเชิญนาวาแก้ว สยามทิพยยาน” 
· ยิ่งใหญ่ตระการตากับขบวนแห่ศิลปวัฒนธรรมไทยทั้ง ๔ ภูมิภาค หิรัญเงินยาง นาคพันธุ์ ช้างแสน (เหนือ), ทวารวดี ศรีศวรปุญญะ (กลาง), เรือมสรัป อัปสรา ละโว้ปุระ (อีสาน), ไศเลนทระ ศรีวิชัยเย (ใต้) 
· การแสดงอุทยานน้ำประกอบแสง เสียง สื่อผสมและเทคนิคพิเศษสุดตระการตา โดยนำเสนอ ให้เห็นถึงความยิ่งใหญ่แห่งพระบารมีของ พระบาทสมเด็จพระเจ้าอยู่หัวและความซาบซึ้งใน พระมหากรุณาธิคุณที่พสกนิกรมีต่อพระองค์ และตำนานมหาสงกรานต์ไทย ท่ามกลางบรรยากาศ ค่ำคืนแห่งปีใหม่ไทย “ เย็นศิระใต้ร่มพระมหาบารมี ชื่นฉ่ำเย็นศิระ เพราะพระบริบาล ” 
· ชมการแสดงพื้นบ้านบอกเล่าเรื่องราวความเป็นมา สะท้อนวัฒนธรรมของชาวลุ่มแม่น้ำเจ้าพระยา ผ่านบทเพลงและการแสดงพื้นบ้าน เช่น รำกลองยาว, ระบำดอกบัว, รำวรเชฏ, กฤษดาอภินิหาร, ระบำเทพบันเทิง, รำกลองยาว, ระบำวิชนี (นาฏศิลป์ถิ่นไทย) 
· ชมอุทยานน้ำภายในบริเวณงาน เพื่อสัมผัสความชุ่มฉ่ำของงานสืบสานตำนานสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 


· สัมผัสกับบรรยากาศ จำลองประเพณีสงกรานต์พื้นเมืองดั่งเดิมของ ชาวล้านนา ป๋าเวณีปี๋ใหม่เมือง,บุญเดือนห้าของชาวอีสาน, เถลิงศกมหาสงกรานต์ภาคกลาง และประเพณีวันว่างของภาคใต้ 
· สาธิตวิถีชีวิต วัฒนธรรม ประเพณีไทย ๔ ภาค 
- งานฝีมือใบตองและดอกๆไม้สด เครื่องประกอบพิธีทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- งานศิลปหัตถกรรมพื้นถิ่นทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- การแต่งกายที่เป็นเอกลักษณ์ของไทยทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- พิธีรดน้ำดำหัว ผู้เฒ่าผู้แก่ รับศีล รับพรจากผู้สูงอายุ

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วันที่ ๑๑ เมษายน ๒๕๕๒ *








* กิจกรรม *
· สนุกสนานเต็มอิ่มกับความฮา ในการแสดงสดจากกลุ่มศิลปิน วงโปงลางสะออนชุดใหญ่ ที่จะนำพาทุกท่านหัวเราะไม่หยุด และพบกับโชว์ตระการตา กับการแสดงที่ขนเอาศิลปวัฒนธรรมของชาวอีสานมาอย่างเต็มที่ เช่น โชว์รำนางไห เซิ้งกะโป๋ การตีโปงลาง 
· เพลิดเพลินกับการแสดง ที่สื่อถึงวิถีชีวิตแบบชาวอีสาน อาทิ เซิ้งกระติ๊บ, แคนลำโขง, เซิงกะโป๋, เซิงโปงลาง, แห่งบั้งไฟ, ฟ้อนภูไท (นาฏศิลป์ถิ่นอีสาน) สลับการแสดงอุทยานน้ำอย่างชุ่มฉ่ำ 
· ชมอุทยานน้ำภายในบริเวณงาน เพื่อสัมผัสความชุ่มฉ่ำของงานสืบสานตำนานสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· สัมผัสกับบรรยากาศ จำลองประเพณีสงกรานต์พื้นเมืองดั่งเดิมของ ชาวล้านนา ป๋าเวณีปี๋ใหม่เมือง, บุญเดือนห้าของชาวอีสาน, เถลิงศกมหาสงกรานต์ภาคกลาง และประเพณีวันว่างของภาคใต้ 
· สาธิตวิถีชีวิต วัฒนธรรม ประเพณีไทย ๔ ภาค 
- งานฝีมือใบตองและดอกๆไม้สด เครื่องประกอบพิธีทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- งานศิลปหัตถกรรมพื้นถิ่นทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- การแต่งกายที่เป็นเอกลักษณ์ของไทยทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- พิธีรดน้ำดำหัว ผู้เฒ่าผู้แก่ รับศีล รับพรจากผู้สูงอายุ 
· ค้นพบความหมายของพิธีสังขานต์ล่อง พิธีถวายไม้ค้ำสะหลี การก่อ “เจดีย์ทราย” ของชาวล้านนา, สัมผัสวิถีชีวิต ม่วนซื่นโฮแซว ในเอกลักษณ์แบบงานบุญอีสาน, พบกับการแสดงของมงคลที่ใช้ในงานสงกรานต์ของชาวภาคกลาง และการสาธิตวิถีชีวิตชาวภาคใต้ 
· ชมการสาธิตการทำอาหารไทย ของคาวหวาน ประจำพื้นถิ่นและตำหรับชาววัง อันเป็นเอกลักษณ์ ทั้ง ๔ ภูมิภาค 
· สรงน้ำพระพุทธรูปศักดิ์สิทธิ์ ในรูปแบบของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· ลิ้มรสอาหารไทย ๔ ภูมิภาค กับลานอาหารไทย และผลิตภัณฑ์สินค้าภูมิปัญญาท้องถิ่น OTOP 
· ชมนิทรรศการประวัติของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค และชุดแต่งกายประจำภาค 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วัดเจดีย์เหลี่ยม *








*กิจกรรม *
· ขบวนแห่อัญเชิญพระพุทธรูปศักดิ์สิทธิ์ของเวียงกุมกาม อายุกว่า ๗๐๐ ปี 
· ขบวนแห่เครื่องสักการะและขบวนแห่ตุงช่อ ตุงไชยล้านนาไหว้สาปารมี สรงน้ำพระธาตุเจ้า 

เจดีย์เหลี่ยม แบบประเพณีโบราณล้านนา 
· ชมการแสดงศิลปวัฒนธรรมพื้นเมืองล้านนา 
· การประกวด “แม่หญิงงามเวียงกุมกาม” และการประกวด “หนูน้อยเวียงกุมกาม” 
· การแข่งขันลาบเมือง 
· พักรับประทานอาหารกาดมั่ว ณ วัดช้างค้ำ บริเวณจุดจอดรถม้า รถราง เวียงกุมกาม 
· นั่งรถม้า รถราง ชมวัดโบราณ ไหว้พระศักดิ์สิทธิ์ ในนครโบราณเวียงกุมกาม เพื่อเป็นสิริมงคล 

ในวันขึ้นปีใหม่ (ประเพณีสงกรานต์) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วันที่ ๑๒ เมษายน ๒๕๕๒ *








*กิจกรรม *
· พบกับศิลปินและนักร้องชื่อดัง แคท รัตตกาล เจ้าของบทเพลง สาวก๋าไก่ ที่กำลังโด่งดัง 

อยู่ในขณะนี้ 
· ร่วมสัมผัสและรับรู้เรื่องราวของชาวล้านนาผ่านการแสดงพื้นบ้าน เช่น ฟ้อนสาวไหม, 

ฟ้อนที, ฟ้อนวี,ฟ้อนขันดอกนางฟ้า, ฟ้อนก๋ายลาย, ฟ้อนเทวดาอวยชัย (นาฏศิลป์ถิ่นเหนือ) 

สลับกับการแสดงอุทยานน้ำอย่างชุ่มฉ่ำ 
· ยลโฉมสาวงามและหนุ่มหล่อกว่า ๖๐ คน ผู้เข้าประกวด นางสาว-เทพบุตรสงกรานต์ 

๔ ภาค ประจำปี ๒๕๕๒ (รอบคัดเลือก) 
· ชมอุทยานน้ำภายในบริเวณงาน เพื่อสัมผัสความชุ่มฉ่ำของงานสืบสานตำนานสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· สัมผัสกับบรรยากาศจำลองประเพณีสงกรานต์พื้นเมืองดั่งเดิมของ ชาวล้านนา 

ป๋าเวณีปี๋ใหม่เมือง, บุญเดือนห้าของชาวอีสาน ,เถลิงศกมหาสงกรานต์ภาคกลาง 

และประเพณีวันว่างของภาคใต้ 
· สาธิตวิถีชีวิต วัฒนธรรม ประเพณีไทย ๔ ภาค 
- งานฝีมือใบตองและดอกๆไม้สด เครื่องประกอบพิธีทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- งานศิลปหัตถกรรมพื้นถิ่นทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- การแต่งกายที่เป็นเอกลักษณ์ของไทยทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- พิธีรดน้ำดำหัว ผู้เฒ่าผู้แก่ รับศีล รับพรจากผู้สูงอายุ 
· ค้นพบความหมายของพิธีสังขานต์ล่อง พิธีถวายไม้ค้ำสะหลี การก่อ “เจดีย์ทราย” 

ของชาวล้านนา, สัมผัสวิถีชีวิต ม่วนซื่นโฮแซว ในเอกลักษณ์แบบงานบุญอีสาน ,พบกับ 

การแสดงของมงคลที่ใช้ในงานสงกรานต์ของชาวภาคกลาง และการสาธิตวิถีชีวิตชาว 

ภาคใต้ 
· ชมการสาธิตการทำอาหารไทย ของคาวหวาน ประจำพื้นถิ่นและตำหรับชาววัง 

อันเป็นเอกลักษณ์ ทั้ง ๔ ภูมิภาค 
· สรงน้ำพระพุทธรูปศักดิ์สิทธิ์ ในรูปแบบของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· ลิ้มรสอาหารไทย ๔ ภูมิภาค กับลานอาหารไทย และผลิตภัณฑ์สินค้าภูมิปัญญา 

ท้องถิ่น OTOP 
· ชมนิทรรศการประวัติของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค และชุดแต่งกายประจำภาค

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วัดเจ็ดยอด *








* กิจกรรม *
· พิธีบวงสรวงพระเจ้าติโลกราช พร้อมทั้งบูรพกษัตริย์ธิราชเจ้าแห่งนพบุรีศรีนครพิงค์ 

เชียงใหม่ 
· ขบวนเครื่องสักการะ และเครื่องสระเกล้าดำหัว และพิธีโบราณล้านนา 
· พิธีกรรมทางศาสนา พระสงฆ์ทักษิณานุปทานอุทิศส่วนกุศลถวายและวางบังสุกุลแด่ 

พระเจ้าติโลกราชและบูรพกษัตริย์ธิราชเจ้าแห่งนพบุรีศรีนครพิงค์เชียงใหม่ 
· พิธีขอสู่มาคาราวะ พระเจ้าติโลกราชบูรพกษัตริย์พระเจดีย์ พระเจ้า ๗๐๐ปี ฯลฯ 
· การแข่งขันตีกลองปูจา, กลองเอว, การแข่งขันฟ้อนก๋ายลาย, การประกวดจ๊อยซอ 
· การแสดงศิลปวัฒนธรรมล้านนา อาทิ ฟ้อนเล็บ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วันที่ ๑๓ เมษายน ๒๕๕๒* 








* กิจกรรม *
· สัมผัสเรื่องราววิถีชีวิต วัฒนธรรม ความเป็นอยู่ของชาวใต้ผ่านการแสดง ระบำตารีกีปัส 

(รำพัด), ระบำปาเต๊ะ, นารีถิ่นไทย, ระบำศรีวิชัย, ชาตรี-มโนราห์, ระบำบุหงารำไท (นาฏศิลป์ถิ่นใต้) 

สลับกับการแสดงอุทยานน้ำอย่างชุ่มฉ่ำ 
· ชมและให้กำลังใจกับผู้เข้าประกวดนางสาว-เทพบุตรสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค ประจำปี ๒๕๕๒ 

(รอบตัดสิน)กับชุดแต่งกายประจำภาค ด้วยชุดการแสดงเปิดตัว “จาตุรทิศเทวา อัญเชิญนาวา 

แก้ว สยามทิพยยาน” 
- ภาคเหนือชื่อชุด “ หิรัญเงินยาง นาคพันธุ์ ช้างแสน ” ได้รับแรงบันดาลใจมาจาก เครื่องแต่งกาย 

สมัยเชียงแสน 
- ภาคกลางชื่อชุด “ ทวารวดี ศรีศวรปุญญะ ” ได้รับแรงบันดาลใจมาจากเครื่องแต่งกายสมัย 

ทวารวดี 
- ภาคอีสานชื่อชุด “ เรือมสรัป อัปสรา ละโว้ปุระ ” ได้รับแรงบันดาลใจมาจากเครื่อง 

แต่งกายสมัยลพบุรี 
- ภาคใต้ชื่อชุด “ ไศเลนทระ ศรีวิชัยเย ” ได้รับแรงบันดาลใจมาจากเครื่องแต่งกาย 

สมัยศรีวิชัย 
· ชมอุทยานน้ำภายในบริเวณงานเพื่อสัมผัสความชุ่มฉ่ำของงานสืบสานตำนานสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· สัมผัสกับบรรยากาศจำลองประเพณีสงกรานต์พื้นเมืองดั่งเดิมของ ชาวล้านนา ป๋าเวณีปี๋ใหม่เมือง, 

บุญเดือนห้าของชาวอีสาน ,เถลิงศกมหาสงกรานต์ภาคกลาง และประเพณีวันว่างของภาคใต้ 
· สาธิตวิถีชีวิต วัฒนธรรม ประเพณีไทย ๔ ภาค 
- งานฝีมือใบตองและดอกๆไม้สด เครื่องประกอบพิธีทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- งานศิลปหัตถกรรมพื้นถิ่นทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- การแต่งกายที่เป็นเอกลักษณ์ของไทยทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- พิธีรดน้ำดำหัว ผู้เฒ่าผู้แก่ รับศีล รับพรจากผู้สูงอายุ 
· ค้นพบความหมายของพิธีสังขานต์ล่อง พิธีถวายไม้ค้ำสะหลี การก่อ “ เจดีย์ทราย ” ของชาวล้านนา 

สัมผัสวิถีชีวิต ม่วนซื่นโฮแซว ในเอกลักษณ์แบบงานบุญอีสาน, พบกับการแสดงของมงคลที่ใช้ในงาน 

สงกรานต์ของชาวภาคกลาง และการสาธิตวิถีชีวิตชาวภาคใต้ 
· ชมการสาธิตการทำอาหารไทย ของคาวหวาน ประจำพื้นถิ่นและตำหรับชาววัง อันเป็นเอกลักษณ์ 

ทั้ง ๔ ภูมิภาค 
· สรงน้ำพระพุทธรูปศักดิ์สิทธิ์ ในรูปแบบของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· ลิ้มรสอาหารไทย ๔ ภูมิภาค กับลานอาหารไทย และผลิตภัณฑ์สินค้าภูมิปัญญาท้องถิ่น OTOP 
· ชมนิทรรศการประวัติของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค และชุดแต่งกายประจำภาค 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

B]วันที่ ๑๔ เมษายน ๒๕๕๒ [/B]








*กิจกรรม *
· การแสดงโชว์ดนตรีสืบสานตำนานลูกทุ่งไทยกับวงดนตรีลูกทุ่งระดับแชมป์ 

จากโรงเรียนวัฒโนทัยพายัพ 
· พบกับศิลปินและนักร้องชื่อดังวงสะล้อ จากอาร์สยาม และ ตู่ ดารณี เจ้าของบทเพลงสุดฮิต 

“ปอยโหลงวังสะแกง” 
· การแสดงชนเผ่าระบำเก็บใบชา, ระบำชาวเขาสี่เผ่า, ระบำลีซอ, ระบำอีก้อ, ระบำชาวเขา ๒ เผ่า 
· ชมอุทยานน้ำภายในบริเวณงานเพื่อสัมผัสความชุ่มฉ่ำของงานสืบสานตำนานสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· ลิ้มรสอาหารไทย ๔ ภูมิภาค กับลานอาหารไทย และผลิตภัณฑ์สินค้าภูมิปัญญาท้องถิ่น OTOP 
· สัมผัสกับบรรยากาศจำลองประเพณีสงกรานต์พื้นเมืองดั่งเดิมของ ชาวล้านนา ป๋าเวณีปี๋ใหม่เมือง,บุญเดือนห้าของชาวอีสาน, เถลิงศกมหาสงกรานต์ภาคกลาง และประเพณีวันว่างของภาคใต้ 
· สาธิตวิถีชีวิต วัฒนธรรม ประเพณีไทย ๔ ภาค 
- งานฝีมือใบตองและดอกๆไม้สด เครื่องประกอบพิธีทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- งานศิลปหัตถกรรมพื้นถิ่นทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- การแต่งกายที่เป็นเอกลักษณ์ของไทยทั้ง ๔ ภาค 
- พิธีรดน้ำดำหัว ผู้เฒ่าผู้แก่ รับศีล รับพรจากผู้สูงอายุ 
· ค้นพบความหมายของพิธีสังขานต์ล่อง พิธีถวายไม้ค้ำสะหลี การก่อ “เจดีย์ทราย” 

ของชาวล้านนา, สัมผัสวิถีชีวิต ม่วนซื่นโฮแซว ในเอกลักษณ์แบบงานบุญอีสาน, พบกับ 

การแสดงของมงคลที่ใช้ในงานสงกรานต์ของชาวภาคกลาง และสาธิตวิถีชีวิตชาวภาคใต้ 
· ชมการสาธิตการทำอาหารไทย ของคาวหวาน ประจำพื้นถิ่นและตำหรับชาววัง 

อันเป็นเอกลักษณ์ ทั้ง ๔ ภูมิภาค 
· สรงน้ำพระพุทธรูปศักดิ์สิทธิ์ ในรูปแบบของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค 
· ชมนิทรรศการประวัติของประเพณีสงกรานต์ ๔ ภาค และชุดแต่งกายประจำภาค 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*วัดโลกโมฬี *


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*เชียงใหม่คึกคักเริ่มกิจกรรมปีใหม่เมือง*










เชียงใหม่ 9 เม.ย.- ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานบรรยากาศสงกรานต์ในจังหวัดเชียงใหม่หรือประเพณีปี๋ใหม่ เมือง ซึ่งวันนี้ (9 เม.ย.) หลายพื้นที่เริ่มกิจกรรมขึ้นแล้ว โดยเฉพาะตามวัดวาอารามมีพิธีสรงน้ำพระและจัดเตรียมพื้นที่ขนทรายเข้าวัด เช่น วัดเจ็ดลินในตัวเมืองเชียงใหม่พระสงฆ์ สามเณร ร่วมสร้างพระเจดีย์ทรายสูงที่สุดเกือบ 20 เมตร หรือเท่ากับตึก 5 ชั้น มีฐานกว้าง 12 เมตร ใช้ทรายก่อ 518 คันรถบรรทุก และใช้ไม่ไผ่เป็นโครงสร้างถึง 400 ลำ รวมทั้งใช้ตุงตกแต่ง 700 ผืน เพื่อร่วมสืบสานวัฒนธรรมประเพณีล้านนาช่วงประเพณีปีใหม่เมือง และจะมีพิธียกฉัตรทอง 7 ชั้น ขึ้นประดิษฐานในเย็นวันที่ 10 เมษายน ซึ่งเป็นวันเริ่มต้นงานสืบสานตำนานมหาสงกรานต์ของจังหวัดเชียงใหม่ โดยองค์การบริหารส่วนจังหวัดเชียงใหม่ร่วมกับการท่องเที่ยวแห่งประเทศไทย จัดการแสดงแสงเสียงสื่อผสม “ใต้ร่มพระมหาบารมี ชื่นฉ่ำเย็นศิระ เพราะพระบริบาล” โดยทูลกระหม่อมหญิงอุบลรัตนราชกัญญา สิริวัฒนาพรรณวดี จะเสด็จมาเป็นองค์ประธานในพิธีเปิด

จากนั้น จะมีกิจกรรมต่อเนื่องไปถึงวันที่ 14 เม.ย. คือ มหาสงกรานต์ ณ นครโบราณใต้พิภพเวียงกุมกาม ไหว้สา 600 ปี พระเจ้าติโลกราชสะหลีเจียงใหม่แก้วที่วัดเจ็ดยอด และสืบสานฮีตฮอย ย้อนรอยปีใหม่เมือง ที่วัดโลกโมฬี ส่วนวันที่ 15 เม.ย. จะมีขบวนรดน้ำดำหัวผู้ว่าราชการจังหวัดเชียงใหม่.ข่าวจาก-สำนักข่าวไทย

ผู้สื่อข่าวรายงานเพิ่มเติมว่า โดยรอบคูเมืองมีการนำเต้นท์มาตั้งเป็นจุดๆ แล้ว ส่วนรอบคูเมืองเช่นกันก็มีผู้นำเชือกมากั้นโดยมีกระดาษเขียนติดไว้ว่า จองแล้ว ซึ่งคาดว่าคงเป็นพ่อค้าแม่ขายที่จะมาขายของ


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

welcome to thailand songkran festival


----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thingyan is tues in Burma!! (I miss it alot at my last time there  )


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Thailand is so beautiful.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Oaronuviss said:


> Where's all the hot women!?


inside the hotel room i guess....

btw, Happy Songkran day to Thai friends. greeting from Malaysia.


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

ขอขอบคุณภาพจาก -www.cm108.com
ต้องการดูภาพอย่างจุใจที่ -www.cm108.com​


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

happy thai new year !!


----------



## marginine (Jan 15, 2009)

*การประกวดนางสาวสงกรานต์ และ เทพบุตรสงกรานต์ เชียงใหม่​*
















































































*ขอขอบคุณภาพจาก -www.cm108.com
ต้องการดูภาพอย่างจุใจที่ -www.cm108.com​*


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! Those * Kathoeys * (LadyBoys) look just like real women!!!!




Just kidding!!! :lol: Please take no offense.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

sad thing is they probably are  LOL


----------



## kjdphathong (Oct 6, 2007)

*15 April 2009*:banana::lock::cucumber::cheer::banana2::rock::dance2:epper::carrot::scouserd:


----------



## kjdphathong (Oct 6, 2007)

*15 April 2009*:banana::lock::cucumber::cheer::banana2::rock::dance2:epper::carrot::scouserd:


----------



## kjdphathong (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

kjdphathong said:


>


ใส่ชุดแบบนี้ ในเวลาแบบนั้น กล้ามาก :lol:


----------



## kjdphathong (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ เป็นอะไรมากป่ะ :bash:

นั่นมันสีชมพู สนุกๆบ้างอย่าไปซีเรียจมากเดี๋ยวหน้าแก่นะ :nuts:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

kjdphathong said:


> ^^ เป็นอะไรมากป่ะ :bash:
> 
> นั่นมันสีชมพู สนุกๆบ้างอย่าไปซีเรียจมากเดี๋ยวหน้าแก่นะ :nuts:



ทางออกของคนไทย ...แก้ผ้าเดิน เพราะสมมุติ ผมใส่เสื้อส้มอยู่แล้วมันเกิดมีเสื้อส้มขึ้นมาโดนตีหัวจะทำไง :lol: :nuts:


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

*I was at Khao San Road last Monday!!!*
































































HAPPY SONGKRAN!!!


----------

